# Louisville Cabela's



## cscasper (Aug 22, 2012)

They are opening a new store here, and I am thinking about working for them. Has anyone ever worked for Cabela's and what was your experience like? Any infor is helpful, I can't find anything on the web that doesnt sound like a disgruntled employee.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I've only worked for them during special events...dog demos and e-collar stuff. My favorite part is the employee discount, which is quite nice. Of course, that also means I spend more than I earn.


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

They opened a store up here, in Edmonton Alberta. I know 3 people working there and each one tells me they are a good company to work with.
Only been open for a year.


----------



## Gmmarks (Aug 28, 2012)

We have been wanting one here in MS


----------

